# "This job isn't for you" and "Don't drive full time"



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.

"Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"

And

"People shouldn't drive rideshare full time"

This job is probably the wrong gig for 70% of those doing it. Yes, some love it, but not many. It gets old pretty fast. It's tough. It can be stressful. It's physically exhausting. And when you HAVE to do it, it's even harder. When it's something you don't _need_ to do, for some reason it seems easier.

And most of the people driving full time understand that driving for Uber, Lyft, etc, is basically untenable for extended periods. Physically, emotionally, psychologically......it's rough. But people have bills to pay, families to support, apartments and homes to live in, all of which require MONEY.

So, try to remember: those driving full time are doing it to LIVE. To put food on the table, to have cell phones active to do their jobs, to have a roof over their heads, to put clothes on their back and their kids' backs. They don't need to hear that it's not the job for them, or that they shouldn't be driving full time. Would you rather they rob a bank? Sit on their asses? They're probably doing for the same reason _you're_ doing it if you're driving full time.

If anything, I'm impressed that there are such hardworking, motivated people out there. I don't know how people do it for 8-9 hours per day (or more!).

Before you tell someone you think driving full time is a bad idea or that rideshare isn't the right gig, STOP. Maybe the person is new to driving and they don't quite have a handle on it. Maybe they were just laid off and have no choice whatsoever. Why add to the stress with such negativity?

They don't need your "advice" and hearing it won't be helpful in any way.* / rant over

* there are a few exceptions; there have been a few threads on this site written by people who are clearly NOT going to be successful driving for Uber. I think we all recognize these poor folks when we see a comment by them. Utter cluelessness, 500 rides in and they've been deactivated a few times, they're here asking questions that make it crystal clear that they simply need to find another line of work. But they are the exception, not the norm. 

TL/DR? Stop telling people they shouldn't drive FT or the job isn't for them. It's not helpful in any way


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Completely agree Jules.
There are exceptions, but those lines definitely get over used.

How about this one:
A full timer saying how it's slow and he's struggling to make money and a part timer jumps in to say how this is for him play money and you're stupid if you do this full time 
That one really bugs me.

I've probably been guilty of all of those at some point.

But like you said, at the end of the day they're just trying to survive.

So I'll say it... I've been a jerk once or twice. 

I'm sorry

No, I'm not changing. But I can always direct you to this thread if I offend you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


You left out some other overused quotes...

"If uber's so bad then quit"

"Stop complaining and quit if you don't like it" (this is frequently posted in the Complaints forum, lol)

"As an IC you're totally free to leave Uber if you don't like the pay."(Apparently only ICs are allowed to quit their jobs)

"Doing rideshare is super easy, it isn't real work and anyone with a pulse can do it"

"It's not a career it's a side job"


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'll tell you what burns my ass...


A flame about waist high!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I find this gig to be super easy, mainly because I can flip the app on or off at my leisure. I constantly get newbs asking me if they can “make a living” doing this. I honestly tell them, “yeah, I suppose so, but you’ll probably need to grind at it 70-80 hours a week in this particular market.”
My premise is, if you need full-time employment, focus on something that you can do 40 hours a week and offers benefits. I just feel that grinding out 70-80 hours and racking up miles in a personal vehicle is the wrong way to go about “making a living.”
I understand the situation is different depending on the person or depending on the job market, but in my region the unemployment rate is extremely low and there are help-wanted signs hanging everywhere.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I find this gig to be super easy, mainly because I can flip the app on or off at my leisure. I constantly get newbs asking me if they can "make a living" doing this. I honestly tell them, "yeah, I suppose so, but you'll probably need to grind at it 70-80 hours a week in this particular market."
> My premise is, if you need full-time employment, focus on something that you can do 40 hours a week and offers benefits. I just feel that grinding out 70-80 hours and racking up miles in a personal vehicle is the wrong way to go about "making a living."
> I understand the situation is different depending on the person or depending on the job market, but in my region the unemployment rate is extremely low and there are help-wanted signs hanging everywhere.


Being able to flip the app on and off doesn't make the job easy.

I don't know what market you work in, but I can tell you that just driving a car in DC with all the traffic congestion, bad roads, and bad drivers for a few hours can be taxing in itself.

Add to that entitled pax, logistical pickup problems in DC, drunks, back seat drivers, fuber app issues, etc.

It all adds up to something drastically different from the quiet country drive image that fuber and their defenders try to portray.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I'll tell you what burns my ass...
> 
> A flame about waist high!


Hopefully it doesn't burn your head at the same time.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I've been a jerk on here and I'm sorry.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm only mean to newbies that post stuff here about safety, being deactivated....but only wanting to see post reactions of sorrow or pity instead of looking into the mirror and seeing the real issue.

This might considered a subcontractor unskilled job definition, but clearly isn't. Your in a stressful job with trying to communicate with total strangers, drive and pay attention to all your surroundings, navigate and make little mistakes as possible. Clearly there will be people that think this gig is for everyone and easy, but it isn't.

There's two strong traits in my opinion you must carry to be a success at ridesharing full time....a strong social game and almost excellent driving skills. Some people here get annoying with only wanting to people to write what they want our answers to be, not the truth.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Feel better ?


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

This job is by no means easy and it definitely is not for everyone. Ability is one thing, capability is something else entirely. 

If you are not good socially and can't make idle conversation with strangers that's one strike against you. I just had one gentleman tell me that his Uber driver going out for the night basically just ignored him for nearly the whole ride. At one point she said to him, "Why are you asking so many questions?" That driver isn't going to last. Good for me I suppose. Bad for the person who doesn't have the job skills. Worse if that person has no other job prospects.

I've never considered myself a social person. However, I don't have a problem talking with people that hop in my car. It's fairly easy to see when people want to talk and when they don't. If I ask a question and they give a short response while staring at their phone, that means shut up and drive. If they initiate a convo it's just polite to ask something in return. It generally makes them feel more engaged and increases the chance of a tip from what I've seen.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I've been a jerk on here and I'm sorry.


You are the OPPOSITE of a jerk, Sweet Pea!!

I don't know if you could be mean if you tried. That's a good thing. It's the "midwestern" in ya!



Cableguynoe said:


> Completely agree Jules.
> There are exceptions, but those lines definitely get over used.
> 
> How about this one:
> ...


Lol!

There are absolutely certain individuals who *SHOULD NOT* be driving rideshare, whether they're doing it full-time, part-time, or an hour per week.

And yes it's doubly obnoxious when some part-timer jumps in with "this is my beer money!" "This is just my travel money!" "This is just my baby's cheerleading travel fund; people doing this to support themselves are plain STUPID." Go eff yourself, Creepazoid!

I think most of the UP members know immediately who truly shouldn't be driving for Uber/Lyft. And I'll gladly add myself to the list of people here who have used these phrases a few times. You know the new drivers who shouldn't be driving that I'm referring to: the ones who start threads about being deactivated because they were caught when their friend was helping them out one night by driving the deactivated poster's car, using the deactivated poster's driver account (a major "don't") or a driver who comes to UP.net confused and looking for advice when Uber kicked him off permanently after their 5th "dangerous driving" report and 20th 1-star rating in under 3 months....

I mean, the job really _*isn't*_ for everyone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> "This is just my baby's cheerleading travel fund;


Ha!
We've been reading the same threads


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm only mean to newbies that post stuff here about safety, being deactivated....but only wanting to see post reactions of sorrow or pity instead of looking into the mirror and seeing the real issue.
> 
> This might considered a subcontractor unskilled job definition, but clearly isn't. Your in a stressful job with trying to communicate with total strangers, drive and pay attention to all your surroundings, navigate and make little mistakes as possible. Clearly there will be people that think this gig is for everyone and easy, but it isn't.
> 
> There's two strong traits in my opinion you must carry to be a success at ridesharing full time....a strong social game and almost excellent driving skills. Some people here get annoying with only wanting to people to write what they want our answers to be, not the truth.


I agree - I also can't stand when a newbie comes here to vent or ask for advice and when they're (rightfully) put in their place and told they need to do a complete 180 with regards to their plan of action, driving skills, customer service skills, and general attitude, they become defensive and indignant and act pissed off that more seasoned drivers actually took the time and efforts to try to help them improve by explaining WHY it is that they are failing at the rideshare thing.

Why are they in this forum asking questions if they don't want responses? Do they just want people to "yes" them to death, tell them they're right, and leave it at that? (Here's a secret: I think that's what they want.)


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Completely agree Jules.
> There are exceptions, but those lines definitely get over used.
> 
> How about this one:
> ...


Once or twice?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I agree - I also can't stand when a newbie comes here to vent or ask for advice and when they're (rightfully) put in their place and told they need to do a complete 180 with regards to their plan of action, driving skills, customer service skills, and general attitude, they become defensive and indignant and act pissed off that more seasoned drivers actually took the time and efforts to try to help them improve by explaining WHY it is that they are failing at the rideshare thing.
> 
> Why are they in this forum asking questions if they don't want responses? Do they just want people to "yes" them to death, tell them they're right, and leave it at that? (Here's a secret: I think that's what they want.)


I blame Lyft and Uber for the gimmicks of easy quick side hustle advertising....if you have neither social or driving skills, good freaking luck doing this full time. There really are people with a feeling you turn on the app and easy fun money. Honestly I drive six days a week and maybe 2 days are actually fun, others are fake appearance I enjoy the job and they're company in my car.....lol

I also think if you can't hack the responses a well qualified board of drivers that actually figured this stuff give, Goodluck with the passengers and they're expectations.

I've been working full time for years and would never say not to do this, but you also need to get a grip on reality of what it really is and entails on a daily grind.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I've been rude a "few" times.... only a few though


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Umm...I've been called "honey bunny" and "sweet pea" by the great Julescase . Could somebody pinch me please??!!?! I must be dreaming.

You'd be proud of me. I *sort of* shuffled someone at MKE tonight. 4.77 rating. Request said "short trip -- we'll hold your spot for 6 hours". Got to the baggage claim, pax had no idea what he was doing and popped out onto the taxi side, and then waited until 4:30 to call me. Homey don't play dat. Ignore phone call, cancel no show.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO....LMAO............LOL. Whoaaaaaaaaaaa If your stuck, your stuck, i always tell people give it a try,let em find out for themselves,its like the Lotto, you have to be in it to win it, even though i never 1 the lotto,jmo


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Once or twice?


Twice


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Umm...I've been called "honey bunny" and "sweet pea" by the great Julescase . Could somebody pinch me please??!!?! I must be dreaming.
> 
> You'd be proud of me. I *sort of* shuffled someone at MKE tonight. 4.77 rating. Request said "short trip -- we'll hold your spot for 6 hours". Got to the baggage claim, pax had no idea what he was doing and popped out onto the taxi side, and then waited until 4:30 to call me. Homey don't play dat. Ignore phone call, cancel no show.


I think that's a flirt in my book, but confirm with the forum stud Cableguynoe for sure.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I think that's a flirt in my book, but confirm with the forum stud Cableguynoe for sure.


It's ok if it's out in the open for everyone to see. I think the resident stud Cableguynoe would agree it's ok to compliment women.

Just so you're aware jgiun1 : if you look up "cougar" in the dictionary you'll see Julescase 's picture.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Umm...I've been called "honey bunny" and "sweet pea" by the great Julescase . Could somebody pinch me please??!!?! I must be dreaming.


You should ask _her _to pinch you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You should ask _her _to pinch you.


While I agree wholeheartedly, I feel it's my duty, as someone who doesn't want to be banned, to publicly state that would be inappropriate.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I think that's a flirt in my book, but confirm with the forum stud Cableguynoe for sure.


Definitely a flirt.

Based on my experience, at this point of the flirting process, picture swapping is in order, IF it hasn't already begun.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I think another big thing (and I am guilty of this as well) is sometimes forgetting that we are all fish in very different bowls. No two markets are the same and everyone does rideshare for their own reasons. Some advice and strategies are universal, no doubt, but what works for someone may not for another and visa versa. Uber must also take blame for disrupting a real profession and trying to replace it with people getting a "side hustle" on.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> While I agree wholeheartedly, I feel it's my duty, as someone who doesn't want to be banned, to publicly state that would be inappropriate.


Just follow my lead.

It'll be ok.

Jules won't even know we... errrr...I mean you were even there.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

And now I must apologize (*again*) to the OP for contributing to the derailment of this thread.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


I'm going to disagree. Somebody needs to tell new ants the truth about Uber and Lyft's rosey scenarios. We just might save a few from making an unwise investment. Sometimes the truth hurts but it's better to find out before it's too late. You probably have to go back to 1970 to find taxi rates as low as the lower priced Uber X rates. This forum doesn't need to be a "safe space".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Doughie said:


> I'm going to disagree. Somebody needs to tell new ants the truth about Uber and Lyft's rosey scenarios. We just might save a few from making an unwise investment. Sometimes the truth hurts but it's better to find out before it's too late. You probably have to go back to 1970 to find taxi rates as low as the lower priced Uber X rates.


Do you think any ant had ever benefited from the negativity?
. Name one?


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

The guys who read enough forums to realize how low the pay was in their market and decided not to drive Uber. I don't know their names. I actually didn't know what the rates were until after I signed up and finally met an Uber rep. Was lucky to be in Portland instead of Orlando.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> And now I must apologize (*again*) to the OP for contributing to the derailment of this thread.


Some of the best reading material threads are always the one's that got derailed a bit.....it'll go back on track...lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"


Haha, tell me something I _don't_ know.

I don't mind when people say this to me. Clearly I'm not cut out for this and, quite frankly, I'm so glad I'm not.

And



> "People shouldn't drive rideshare full time"


Yada yada yada. This is just an extension of "people shouldn't drive rideshare". We know this, and that people shouldn't run with scissors, eat between meals or Google their ex. All dumb ideas; obviously.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Doughie said:


> I'm going to disagree. Somebody needs to tell new ants the truth about Uber and Lyft's rosey scenarios. We just might save a few from making an unwise investment. Sometimes the truth hurts but it's better to find out before it's too late. You probably have to go back to 1970 to find taxi rates as low as the lower priced Uber X rates. This forum doesn't need to be a "safe space".





Doughie said:


> I actually didn't know what the rates were until after I signed up and finally met an Uber rep. Was lucky to be in Portland instead of Orlando.


.
So you're clearly not driving anymore right?

Since you've learned the truth...

Because that's what you said would happen to ants if they learn the truth


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Umm...I've been called "honey bunny" and "sweet pea" by the great Julescase . Could somebody pinch me please??!!?! I must be dreaming.
> 
> You'd be proud of me. I *sort of* shuffled someone at MKE tonight. 4.77 rating. Request said "short trip -- we'll hold your spot for 6 hours". Got to the baggage claim, pax had no idea what he was doing and popped out onto the taxi side, and then waited until 4:30 to call me. Homey don't play dat. Ignore phone call, cancel no show.


THAT'S what I like to hear!

What is wrong with these riders? Seriously - did they get dropped on their precious little widdle heads as babies? Did Mommy and Daddy not give them enough awards?

What makes them so incredibly entitled? How does that happen? And how do we, as their Uber drivers, FIX THEM? Because they need to be FIXED.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> And how do we, as their Uber drivers, FIX THEM? Because they need to be FIXED.


Is violence an option?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You should ask _her _to pinch you.


I'd totally say yes lolol


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Twice


Cough cough


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Is violence an option?


I don't think so, as much as I would enjoy it


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'd totally say yes lolol


Girl pinches hurt!!! They have vise grip fingers

I grew up with four sisters....it's true....I think I still have scars on my arms from them.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> .
> So you're clearly not driving anymore right?
> 
> Since you've learned the truth...
> ...


I made $805 on Saturday in 14 hours. My new record. I'm not telling my secret but I think there was a glitch in my Lyft app causing it to multiply my ride bonuses.
I drive part time so I can get mostly XL and Plus. They pay $2.01 per mile plus .25 per minute. It's more than fair.


----------



## Travisbickle89 (May 30, 2018)

The truth is, we dont need any more drivers. Driver oversaturation is a real thing, and the new ants just ruin it for everyone, including themselves


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Being able to flip the app on and off doesn't make the job easy. I don't know what market you work in, but I can tell you that just driving a car in DC with all the traffic congestion, bad roads, and bad drivers for a few hours can be taxing in itself.
> Add to that entitled pax, logistical pickup problems in DC, drunks, back seat drivers, fuber app issues, etc. It all adds up to something drastically different from the quiet country drive image that fuber and their defenders try to portray.


Like I said, all markets are different. If you want to continue this gig and try to make it successful, you may want to move to a different region if you're stressed by your current situation. In my region, I figured out a way to make this gig work to MY benefit. Yes, there can be issues to deal with in any region, but it doesn't take long to learn how to adapt; logging off and rolling out when dropping off in ghettos, shuffling on irate paxholes who call after they dropped their pin in the wrong area, taking a dinner break during rush-hour traffic, etc. And if you do feel stressed out, then yes, being able to flip the app on and off DOES make the job easier. You don't believe me, try flipping off your boss in a regular job situation and see how long you last.
I'll hold to my original premise..... if you must make a living, don't count on rideshare..... Uber/Lyft is incapable of offering any real sustainability or longevity.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Like I said, all markets are different. If you want to continue this gig and try to make it successful, you may want to move to a different region if you're stressed by your current situation. In my region, I figured out a way to make this gig work to MY benefit. Yes, there can be issues to deal with in any region, but it doesn't take long to learn how to adapt; logging off and rolling out when dropping off in ghettos, shuffling on irate paxholes who call after they dropped their pin in the wrong area, taking a dinner break during rush-hour traffic, etc. And if you do feel stressed out, then yes, being able to flip the app on and off DOES make the job easier. You don't believe me, try flipping off your boss in a regular job situation and see how long you last.
> I'll hold to my original premise..... if you must make a living, don't count on rideshare..... Uber/Lyft is incapable of offering any real sustainability or longevity.


I don't let this gig stress me out, my point is that it's work.

I've had summer jobs moving furniture up multiple flights of stairs, so I know what really hard work is.

Driving fuber ain't in that league, but it is work nevertheless.

Ask anyone who works in retail or other jobs dealing with the public, and very few will tell you it's a piece of cake.

It's no easier when the public is sitting in your back seat feeling entitled.

96% quit every year, quite a high number for what's supposed to be a super easy job.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> 96% quit every year, quite a high number for what's supposed to be a super easy job.


You're correct that that Uber/Lyft suffers a high turn-over rate, but that's because this type of industry serves as an attraction to the available population of lazy gullible ants who readily jump into this gig because it sounded so gloriously easy and well-paying. Those ants bought the hype, some who even went as far as to finance or rent expensive cars, only to become disillusioned once the reality sank in that long tedious shifts would be required if there was any hope of "making a living" with a rideshare gig.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


"Your doing it wrong" (_Your_ intentionally misspelled so the folks here could relate)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julescase said:


> THAT'S what I like to hear!
> 
> What is wrong with these riders? Seriously - did they get dropped on their precious little widdle heads as babies? Did Mommy and Daddy not give them enough awards?
> 
> What makes them so incredibly entitled? How does that happen? And how do we, as their Uber drivers, FIX THEM? Because they need to be FIXED.


Yay I made you happy (again)!!! 

Honestly before I did it I'm pretty sure I was thinking (at least subconsciously) "What Would JC do?"


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh come on !!!! I love this job !!! Easy money !!! 7 days a week of fun , which I do because it's just that fun !!! Then you can come on here & talk about all the fun !!!
Over


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

over & done said:


> Oh come on !!!! I love this job !!! Easy money !!! 7 days a week of fun , which I do because it's just that fun !!! Then you can come on here & talk about all the fun !!!
> Over


Of course I'm kidding !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats on the feature thread Julescase

Sorry if I'm screwing it up for you!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Congrats on the feature thread Julescase
> 
> Sorry if I'm screwing it up for you!


Ditto


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Julescase said:


> When it's something you don't _need_ to do, for some reason it seems easier.





Uber's Guber said:


> I find this gig to be super easy, mainly because I can flip the app on or off at my leisure.


ANY job is easier when showing up for work is "optional".


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Rideshare is a good bandage, but nobody should stop there. We are all better than Uber, but if somebody is considering quitting their job in favor of Uber, you better believe I'll do my best to set them straight.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Rideshare or UP isn't for anyone on here.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It a pretty fun job... Not a lot of jobs out there where you can just hop into a car and start chatting with a random stranger right away. 80% of the time i feel like talking and some days when i don't feel like engaging so much. But it hospitality industry and hospitality isn't for everyone.

Some people like getting serviced and other people enjoy servicing. You got to enjoy servicing because if you enjoy servicing you oh so like to get serviced too.  It really takes a selfless person to drive for peanuts and make the ride an enjoyable safe experience for each and every rider. This is how hospitality has always been...

I drove up into the country area took a 15 minute away ping "cause i was bored". Ended up been 35 minute trip back into the suburbs and got a nice chat so it was worth every minute driving out that 15 minute. Might not make a lot of $$ but sometimes you do it for more than $$ 

I don't typically grind myself to the bone in busy boring zones where traffic is up to the ear. I sometime like to work the suburb or what most refer to as the "dead zones" because you know what? It quiet  Stress for me is dodging drunks, cars, trucks, bikes and cops on the road in busy areas. I do sometime travel in for a few rides but when i have enough i leave again.

Some people just work the core areas and they love the hustle and bustle.


----------



## UberfiST (Oct 10, 2017)

Ubering is pretty darn easy...I can't imagine a $20/hr job that could be easier than driving. If you find traffic congestion makes it tough or stressful, maybe you would be better off in a manual car. I find automatics are crappy for heavy traffic cause you have to brake all the time. 

Try jackhammering concrete all day if you think full time Uber is HARD...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


Thank

Sometimes the truth hurts. Rideshare is a gig to supplement income from a full time job.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Doughie said:


> I'm going to disagree. Somebody needs to tell new ants the truth about Uber and Lyft's rosey scenarios. We just might save a few from making an unwise investment. Sometimes the truth hurts but it's better to find out before it's too late. You probably have to go back to 1970 to find taxi rates as low as the lower priced Uber X rates. This forum doesn't need to be a "safe space".


I think you've misunderstood what I said - I agree, this site DEFINITELY isn't a "safe space" nor should it be. However it seems like every other reply from some of the more jaded UP members includes one or both of those phrases ("it's not intended to be a full time job" and "this isn't the gig for you") when they're not really called for.

Examples:

#1
Thread OP: "I'm having a hard time making enough money driving each week to make ends meet"
Reply: "You know this isn't supposed to be a full time job, right?"

#2
Thread OP: "I find that pax are incredibly entitled and hard to manage during late-night driving hours, and my rating has started to dip despite doing the same things I've always done during daytime shifts"
Reply: "Obviously this gig isn't for you. You're too thin skinned and driving rideshare is clearly not your forte."

THESE are the types of examples I'm talking about. These responses, in these cases, aren't constructive criticism. It's just being a dick, really. The OP is looking for help and/or ideas from folks on a site that is known for being a place where folks can learn from and help others.

I know people will continue saying these things and I'll continue to not be shocked. But I use


Travisbickle89 said:


> The truth is, we dont need any more drivers. Driver oversaturation is a real thing, and the new ants just ruin it for everyone, including themselves


The only people who should and can do anything about the influx of new drivers is Uber. And they're not doing anything to stop it. So I'm sorry, but new drivers have just as much right to drive as veteran drivers. Until Uber starts putting filters in place for new drivers to be put on hold when they "apply" to drive in an over saturated market, every single person with an Uber sticker on their car (or not, lol) has a right to be there.

Twenty angry jaded full timers on this site telling newbies the gig isn't meant to be full time isn't going to change their minds.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> This job is by no means easy and it definitely is not for everyone. Ability is one thing, capability is something else entirely.
> 
> If you are not good socially and can't make idle conversation with strangers that's one strike against you. I just had one gentleman tell me that his Uber driver going out for the night basically just ignored him for nearly the whole ride. At one point she said to him, "Why are you asking so many questions?" That driver isn't going to last. Good for me I suppose. Bad for the person who doesn't have the job skills. Worse if that person has no other job prospects.
> 
> I've never considered myself a social person. However, I don't have a problem talking with people that hop in my car. It's fairly easy to see when people want to talk and when they don't. If I ask a question and they give a short response while staring at their phone, that means shut up and drive. If they initiate a convo it's just polite to ask something in return. It generally makes them feel more engaged and increases the chance of a tip from what I've seen.


Ha! At least once a week I tell a passenger that I am socially inept and prefer the company of 4 legged animals to people. I tell them that service animals are welcome in my car. I was a lot more chatty when I started driving for Uber, but that was to cover my various forms of anxiety. Now I usually just drive and leave NPR or WCBS on low volume. If some-one wants to talk I can generally rise to the occasion, but I'll let the Pax pick the topic. Sometimes, if asked I will briefly mention my going to school for a BSW, and how I later used that set of skills with my 12 yr municipal career and later as a real estate salesman for my Dad's company, but I always end up joking that those were learned, not innate, skills and that I'd rather drive for Uber than spend 3 months putting a real estate deal together only to see it fall apart at the last minute. And, after 2006, most of the housing sales that I was involved in fell apart.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

This is a “part time side hustle” mostly for “beer money” for me, however I rarely flaunt that out and never say this is the only way to do it. Closest I may get is to advise people who’re on the fence about quitting their jobs to drive full time is to stay where they’re at and drive part time on the side first to make sure that it’s a good fit for them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> This is a "part time side hustle" mostly for "beer money" for me, however I rarely flaunt that out and never say this is the only way to do it. Closest I may get is to advise people who're on the fence about quitting their jobs to drive full time is to stay where they're at and drive part time on the side first to make sure that it's a good fit for them.


Well said.

My situation is similar.

It's been play money, Disneyland money and sometimes catching up on bills money.
But the thing about part-timers ubering for play money, none of us obviously have it that good if we had to consider finding a second job and being away from our family more than the 40 hours a week we already are.

Maybe since we're able to do the "play" stuff and others can't you can say we have it a bit better. 
But if you have to throw that in someone's face, then you're just a piece of chit.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> This is a "part time side hustle" mostly for "beer money" for me, however I rarely flaunt that out and never say this is the only way to do it. Closest I may get is to advise people who're on the fence about quitting their jobs to drive full time is to stay where they're at and drive part time on the side first to make sure that it's a good fit for them.


Agreed - I don't think _anyone_ who is employed full-time (and receiving full benefits and vacation time and everything else that full time employment entails) should ever quit so they can Uber full time. There are so many reasons that this should never occur.

I don't care how horrible the job is; benefits and all of the other things are worth A LOT and usually you won't be able to earn the same income Ubering for 40 hours that you did working 40 hours at the full time job. You'll probably have to Uber for 60-80 hours in order to make what you did in 40 hours at a regular job.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well said.
> 
> My situation is similar.
> 
> ...


I do it to get away from baby's mama and still earn money. Spend most of what I make on baby girl afterwards.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess MIT study wasn't enough to show the scam this gig has become, I am all for helping others but is anyone really being helped driving their car to the ground while these companies are on the plan to take even more, this gig is toxic and it is only getting worse, I feel for anyone out of work should work extra hard to find real work as this "gig" is clearly a scam and using car wear and tear as credit, I think anyone that held a job can see pretty fast how jacked up this gig is and how it is only getting worse. I myself want to see evidence how driving "X" (after expenses) is as profitable as working any job you can find around a corner. I think a lot of people "suggesting" the idea isn't to make them feel good but to say hey, watch out you will get burned later at the shop with expense.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Hopefully it doesn't burn your head at the same time.


Dad? Is that you?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


The only people this job isn't for are people who can't fugure out how to make money at it.

If you do this full time sooner or later you will figure it out.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Dad? Is that you?


Yeah who told you I was an Uber driver? I was trying to keep that a secret.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah who told you I was an Uber driver? I was trying to keep that a secret.


Who else would come up with such a creative way of telling I have my head up my ass?



wk1102 said:


> I'll tell you what burns my ass...
> 
> A flame about waist high!
> 
> ...


Brought me right back to my childhood....

"Boy, you sitting on your head again?"

"Son you're the only one I know who tastes his own fart be anyone smells it"

"I'd kick you in the ass but you're dumb enough.... Don't want to break your neck."

Oh man, good times!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's ok if it's out in the open for everyone to see. I think the resident stud Cableguynoe would agree it's ok to compliment women.
> 
> Just so you're aware jgiun1 : if you look up "cougar" in the dictionary you'll see Julescase 's picture.


Just my opinion, but having met the lovely Julescase in person, she's too young to be called a cougar even though she displays a maturity level of an older woman.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Just my opinion, but having met the lovely Julescase in person, she's too young to be called a cougar even though she displays a maturity level of an older woman.


OK I'm not sure where the cutoff is. She didn't seem offended at least. It was meant as a compliment.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> OK I'm not sure where the cutoff is. She didn't seem offended at least. It was meant as a compliment.


I know it was meant as a compliment


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well said.
> 
> My situation is similar.
> 
> ...


A couple of months ago I cut a very nice check from my Uber earnings account to help finish off my MBA student loans. How ironic is that? Guess I didn't capitalize enough on the degree to even pay it off.

Now I just use the Uber earnings to pay for all maintenance and repairs on two cars which get me to and from my day job. It's working out really well because I don't have these huge lumpy credit card bills to pay for with our household checking account.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

we know women are too stubborn to take the good advice. we say dont drive at night in so so neighborhoods because they can sign up as mickey mouse and you wont know who sexually assaulted you. do they listen??? nooooo one quit her $18 hr job and then told us all to shove it she did the right thing doing uber full time and leaving her decent job , havent heard from her here in over a year.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Who else would come up with such a creative way of telling I have my head up my ass?
> 
> Brought me right back to my childhood....
> 
> ...


Any creative genius who knows you.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Rideshare is a good bandage, but nobody should stop there. We are all better than Uber, but if somebody is considering quitting their job in favor of Uber, you better believe I'll do my best to set them straight.


Agreed - there are very few instances where a person should leave a full time gig (with benefits and PTO and 401k and insurance, etc) in order to drive for Uber/Lyft full time.

Unless a FT job is so utterly atrocious and dysfunctional that it's making someone sick and effecting them psychologically, emotionally, etc, there isn't any excuse to leave for rideshare. I mean, driving rideshare is just so unstable and risky in such a variety of ways.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I agree as far as telling an existing driver that they shouldn't be driving fulltime or that "it isn't for them".

But for telling people interested or those who ask I absolutely tell them that this isn't usually a good full time job when you NEED the income. You learn this when you say have a $100 bill due tomorrow but you are only earning an average of $3 an hour today.

It's just the truth: In most areas this job seems best for just doing it part time and only when it is worth it with reasonable demand. If there are too many drivers it is nice if you can just go home instead of having to grunt it out trying to eek out another $50 by 5pm to keep the lights on at the house.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Just my opinion, but having met the lovely Julescase in person, she's too young to be called a cougar even though she displays a maturity level of an older woman.


OMG I love you Uber Crack !!!

I kinda cringed when I read that "c" word ("cougar") but then I thought, well, technically I suppose I fall into the age category to qualify. 

Mentally and emotionally, I'm definitely still pre-pubescent. 14 years old maximum, if we're talking maturity level.

Hah!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberfiST said:


> Ubering is pretty darn easy...I can't imagine a $20/hr job that could be easier than driving. If you find traffic congestion makes it tough or stressful, maybe you would be better off in a manual car. I find automatics are crappy for heavy traffic cause you have to brake all the time.
> 
> Try jackhammering concrete all day if you think full time Uber is HARD...


Let's look at it....

"A darn easy" job that "couldn't be easier" and pays $20/hr, but 96% of it's workers quit every year, and websites such as this constain thousands of complaints about the job.


----------



## Lucky Duck (May 31, 2018)

Julescase said:


> / rant over


\rant back on

I know some truckers, and something they have in common is they say they have the best view from their office. I feel the same way, its nice working in the outdoors, its a change of pace from being confined indoors. There are benefits to ubering, and if those cheap (you know what) would raise our minute/mile uber would still generate plenty of profit, everyone would be happy. All these complaints would go away if they raised our pay, we should focus on that, and not all these little things thats wrong with uber. If you increase the pay, problems will go away.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well said.
> 
> My situation is similar.
> 
> ...


Same here to. I work maybe 10-15 hours, don't really tell others how to drive. If this gig didn't exist I would not replace it with another part time job because I just want to earn a few bucks when I feel like it. This is the easiest part time job in terms of accessibility. Living inside of DC it is very easy to work the app. If I do a few pick ups and someone rubs me the wrong way I just call it a day. If someone asks me to drive far outside of the city I just cancel. If uber deactivated me tomorrow I would just lose a little extra play money. Best part is being able to write my commute off on my taxes.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julescase said:


> OMG I love you Uber Crack !!!
> 
> I kinda cringed when I read that "c" word ("cougar") but then I thought, well, technically I suppose I fall into the age category to qualify.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for making you cringe.  That wasn't my intention. I guess I'll just reign supreme as UP Forum Jerk.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

All things being equal, I agree it's condescending in most (but not all) circumstances to tell people "this job isn't for you" and "don't drive full time". However, in the Uber universe, all things are *NOT* equal.

It's pretty obvious that Uber "favors" new drivers by giving them more work, very likely in the hopes of hooking them into this gig by making it seem pretty lucrative. People have been so happy in their first days with Uber that they've quit jobs, and then months later find out what it's like to be a veteran driver who no longer gets the preference they used to get as a newbie in Uber's matching algorithms.

These people need to be told the truth, even if it seems condescending, or else they're left to learn the hard way. Morally, Uber shouldn't hook in new drivers by feeding them extra in their early days, but it's not illegal. So if they can do it and get people to quit real jobs for their crappy one, why wouldn't they? They benefit from it, even though people who shouldn't have quit their real job end up paying the price. So despite the rhetoric being condescending, I hope to god people here don't stop saying it. It needs to be said. The newbies need to hear it for their own benefit.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I know it was meant as a compliment


When I get old old,


MadTownUberD said:


> I'm sorry for making you cringe.  That wasn't my intention. I guess I'll just reign supreme as UP Forum Jerk.


You went from a "like you" pinch on your skin, to tight grip and twist with arm hair removal & blood blisters forming.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> When I get old old,
> 
> You went from a "like you" pinch on your skin, to tight grip and twist with arm hair removal & blood blisters forming.


Haha. Woe betide the man who messes with Julescase . She's tough and quick!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm sorry for making you cringe.


I find myself saying this to women quite a bit too... :/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I find myself saying this to women quite a bit too... :/


It's pretty much a daily occurrence with my wife. Sometimes just by saying "good morning".


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

It helped me when I needed it, and I'd do it again if it was necessary. I will say however that driving isn't for everybody, not just ride share driving but driving in general. So if you don't like driving, and you feel intimidated just driving to the market etc, then maybe driving isn't a good career choice for you.

You have to pay attention to the road, and be able to work your phone at the same time ( without drifting out of your lane or slamming into a stopped car in front of you). Mastering the app and every change they make is recommended. Long hours, learning how to interact with passengers even when they are difficult, are all skills that you should learn and develop. Like any job if you don't like doing it maybe there is a better job for you somewhere and there's no shame in not being suited for a driving job.

My reasoning behind all of this is that I drove for a living outside of Uber / Lyft before they existed. I enjoy driving, I feel that I am a good driver. I have met and trained people to drive Class A vehicles, Class B, and specialty vehicles and I have encountered people who are ineffectual when it comes to driving. So it takes some skill to do this job, and it's not for anyone.


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

Notice how most of the main offenders are all of a sudden M.I.A.?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

hybriduber said:


> Notice how most of the main offenders are all of a sudden M.I.A.?


Lmao


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MadTownUberD is simply using a well known _Seduction Technique..._known as _Negging. _TskTsk MTUD.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Honestly, as bad as we sometimes make it seem, rideshare does have some character building qualities that can help you in future endeavors. Vigilance while driving, social aptness, ability to read other people and estimate issues, money management, etc. 
And, it's not the worse gig. Especially for people like me with recurring neck/back injury that needs a flexible schedule.
I've said it before, I'll say it forever, this gig is what you make out of it. You have to learn the game, manipulate the rules and have some fun with it. Once you get the rhythm down, it's harder NOT to make money. See it as a way to meet people and get social interaction. To see new places. Suddenly the long hours don't seem so long, and the people turn into a new kind of game in themselves.
But everyone needs to find their own groove. And their own way to make it bearable. Their own way to make it work. Because there's different rules for everyone. And what works for one, will probably not work for someone else. 
And there are people out there that will NEVER hit that bearable, almost happy place.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Honestly, as bad as we sometimes make it seem, rideshare does have some character building qualities that can help you in future endeavors. Vigilance while driving, social aptness, ability to read other people and estimate issues, money management, etc.
> And, it's not the worse gig. Especially for people like me with recurring neck/back injury that needs a flexible schedule.
> I've said it before, I'll say it forever, this gig is what you make out of it. You have to learn the game, manipulate the rules and have some fun with it. Once you get the rhythm down, it's harder NOT to make money. See it as a way to meet people and get social interaction. To see new places. Suddenly the long hours don't seem so long, and the people turn into a new kind of game in themselves.
> But everyone needs to find their own groove. And their own way to make it bearable. Their own way to make it work. Because there's different rules for everyone. And what works for one, will probably not work for someone else.
> And there are people out there that will NEVER hit that bearable, almost happy place.


I wish I could like this post twice. It's what you make of it, and some people are simply malcontents, meaning they will never be happy doing anything.

The other interesting thing about RS is that not only do you have to find your own groove in the place(s) where you drive NOW, but you may have to shift your strategy over time as supply/demand shift over time.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I wish I could like this post twice. It's what you make of it, and some people are simply malcontents, meaning they will never be happy doing anything.
> 
> The other interesting thing about RS is that not only do you have to find your own groove in the place(s) where you drive NOW, but you may have to shift your strategy over time as supply/demand shift over time.


This is exactly why I treat it like a game, and every person like a puzzle. People help my strategy, and sometimes just roadtriping while watching the app gives you a good picture as to how to switch things up.
It's like a lottery. That's how I see it. Sometimes you hit enough to buy another ticket and try again, sometimes you hit the motherload. The fun is seeing where the dice fall. 
You just have to find what makes it fun.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> MadTownUberD is simply using a well known _Seduction Technique..._known as _Negging. _TskTsk MTUD.


If I were trying to seduce her, I'd invite her to watch TV and have a couple of Wisconsin beers with me in the room above the kitchen. That usually works with my wife. Downton Abbey excels in that regard, and even things like the episode of The Cosby Show when Cliff and Claire get a hotel room are good.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> I find myself saying this to women quite a bit too... :/


Lawl.

I gawt yew dawg 



wk1102 said:


> Dad? Is that you?


"Dawd, Is dat yew? *

Itz like ya nat even trien two spelz rite bra. :/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If I were trying to seduce her, I'd invite her to watch TV and have a couple of Wisconsin beers with me in the room above the kitchen. That usually works with my wife. Downton Abbey excels in that regard, and even things like the episode of The Cosby Show when Cliff and Claire get a hotel room are good.


Yeah Cliff has gotten a lot of hotel rooms over the years with different women unbeknownst to them.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd say one of the best benefits of doing this gig are the tax benefits. I finally finished doing mine for 2017 (I filed for an extension in April). That standard mileage deduction is huge. Not only does it appear to the IRS that I made $0 net income with Uber and Lyft in 2017 but I was also able to carry that loss over to offset some of my other income. This saved me about $1,800 on my taxes!

At the same time though technically making negative earnings from rideshare according to the IRS also shows something...


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> Honestly, as bad as we sometimes make it seem, rideshare does have some character building qualities that can help you in future endeavors. Vigilance while driving, social aptness, ability to read other people and estimate issues, money management, etc.
> And, it's not the worse gig. Especially for people like me with recurring neck/back injury that needs a flexible schedule.
> I've said it before, I'll say it forever, this gig is what you make out of it. You have to learn the game, manipulate the rules and have some fun with it. Once you get the rhythm down, it's harder NOT to make money. See it as a way to meet people and get social interaction. To see new places. Suddenly the long hours don't seem so long, and the people turn into a new kind of game in themselves.
> But everyone needs to find their own groove. And their own way to make it bearable. Their own way to make it work. Because there's different rules for everyone. And what works for one, will probably not work for someone else.
> And there are people out there that will NEVER hit that bearable, almost happy place.


Spot on advice


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I have always had a problem calling this a "job". I had a brief period where I was between jobs and I did this full-time. At that time, my wife would ask if she should call me an Uber driver if people asked what I did. I always said no, I am "between jobs". I just always felt that thinking of this as a job and depending on it as any sort of long-term solution for earning money seemed risky at best. I mean at any moment anything could happen that would take away the ability to earn the pennies I was earning, like:

· Getting into an accident
· Getting sick
· My car breaking down
· Getting deactivated over something I had no control over
· Uber lowering rates (which they did)
· 1000s of other ants logging on, making things slow and taking away surge

While I would never say to anyone "This job isn't for you" or "Don't drive full time", my advice would be to expect this gig to be nothing but a bridge to a better earning opportunity.



merryon2nd said:


> Honestly, as bad as we sometimes make it seem, rideshare does have some character building qualities that can help you in future endeavors. Vigilance while driving, *social aptness, ability to read other people *and estimate issues, money management, etc.
> And, it's not the worse gig. Especially for people like me with recurring neck/back injury that needs a flexible schedule.
> I've said it before, I'll say it forever, this gig is what you make out of it. You have to learn the game, manipulate the rules and have some fun with it. Once you get the rhythm down, it's harder NOT to make money. *See it as a way to meet people and get social interaction*. To see new places. Suddenly the long hours don't seem so long, and the people turn into a new kind of game in themselves.
> But everyone needs to find their own groove. And their own way to make it bearable. Their own way to make it work. Because there's different rules for everyone. And what works for one, will probably not work for someone else.
> And there are people out there that will NEVER hit that bearable, almost happy place.


I have always been extremely awkward socially. I was that guy at the party staring at a picture to make it seem I was admiring it, when truthfully I was scared to walk up to anyone and have a conversation. Always waiting for the alcohol to kick so I'd lose my inhibitions. And I'd freak out being left alone with a stranger.

One thing Uber has done has made it much easier for me to talk to people. I'd still much rather keep to myself. But I am much better in social situations and carrying on conversations now.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> I have always had a problem calling this a "job". I had a brief period where I was between jobs and I did this full-time. At that time, my wife would ask if she should call me an Uber driver if people asked what I did. I always said no, I am "between jobs". I just always felt that thinking of this as a job and depending on it as any sort of long-term solution for earning money seemed risky at best. I mean at any moment anything could happen that would take away the ability to earn the pennies I was earning, like:
> 
> · Getting into an accident
> · Getting sick
> ...











_AiNT AWARD!_



Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


Congrats on the _Feature _Julescase - you deserve it!


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

stop trying to make this job a full time thing. if you doing it full time, look for something else quick cause you not going to last past 2021. mark my words


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


Your acceptance rate is too low, peon !


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Well said food for thought.
Thank you for the kind reminder.

Your are a very wise person and spoke your words well. I can learn a lesson from you indeed!

A bible proverb says...

"A wise person listens to council a follows it. A foolish person disregards practical wisdom."

I consider myself a wise person for listening to your good council and..i will work to follow that advice.

Thank you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> " A foolish person disregards practical wisdom."


aarondavid1010 comes to mind


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I am always surprised by how words evolve, changing into their polar opposites sometimes. With ride-share jobs I marvel at the way "hustle" has come to mean "job". When I was still in school, you did not brag about being a "hustler"... at least not if you were middle class, white and seeking a legit way of earning a living.

The first time I heard the word "Hustler" it was the title of the film that made Paul Newman an actor to be reckoned with:
*The Hustler (1961) | | Drama | Drama - Free Films Org*
https://*ffilms.org*/*the-hustler*-1961
Watch online full movie The Hustler (1961) for free. An up-and-coming pool player plays a long-time champion in a single high-stakes match. Director: Robert Rossen. Writers: Sidney Carroll (screenplay) (as Sydney Carroll), Robert Rossen (screenplay) Stars: Paul Newman, Jackie Gleason, Piper Laurie.

Then the word slowly changed to refer to some-one who was blatantly breaking the law:

I mean, take a look at these dictionary meanings,,,
*Urban Dictionary: hustler*
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hustler

someone who knows how to get money from others. selling drugs,rolling dice,pimpin. your hustlin for that money.

*hustler Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary*
https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/hustler

*someone who tries to deceive people into giving them money. offensive a prostitute (= person who has sex for money): The street was full of hustlers, drug addicts, and pimps. Thank you Travis!!!!!
*
*Hustler | Define Hustler at Dictionary.com*
www.dictionary.com/browse/hustler


_*Hustler definition*_, an enterprising person determined to succeed; go-getter. See more.
*Hustler definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary*
https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/hustler

Cached
Similar
countable noun. If you refer to someone as a _*hustler*_, you mean that they try to earn money or gain an advantage from situations they are in by using dishonest or illegal methods. [informal, disapproval]

So when Uber now advertises itself as a "side hustle" is it equating the job to the girls giving head in the park, or the crack dealer making the bushes jump as he sings out: "clear vials, black top vials" 2 for $5 vials"?

I see what is happening to me. When I was a teenager in the late 60s and early 70s my brother and I would sneer every time a late nite commercial played on tv for yet another collection of Elvis Presley songs." Let the son of a ***** rest in peace" I'd yell at the TV." I wondered if people actually responded to these tv commercials...

But nowadays, I see within myself an unwillingness to adapt to certain changes. It was only utter necessity that made me apply to Uber, and only the necessary requirements of the Uber driver's app that made me buy my first smart phone.

So maybe there is nothing "wrong" with saying that driving for Uber is your "side hustle", but for some people it will always mean something illicit.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> I am always surprised by how words evolve, changing into their polar opposites sometimes. With ride-share jobs I marvel at the way "hustle" has come to mean "job". When I was still in school, you did not brag about being a "hustler"... at least not if you were middle class, white and seeking a legit way of earning a living.
> 
> The first time I heard the word "Hustler" it was the title of the film that made Paul Newman an actor to be reckoned with:
> *The Hustler (1961) | | Drama | Drama - Free Films Org*
> ...


TBH the "hustle" image kind of appeals to me. Like I'm doing something a little bit naughty or secret on the side, like Walter White in Season 1 of Breaking Bad (before he quit his day job). My life is so routine and boring that transporting random strangers, some of whole may very well be call girls or drug dealers, intrigues me. There's also the possibility of being car jacked or worse, however remote.

And yes, we are definitely "hustling" when we charm riders into tipping us or are hoping to Cancel - No Show because our CR is too low. Or long hauling. Or starting the trip early / ending it late.

For the record:. I've never started the trip early or ended it late, and I've never gone out of my way to long haul unless there was a good reason (known obstruction/construction/traffic/train, smoother road, pax request, etc.). But yes I try to charm people into tipping and I no longer have any hesitation to Cancel - No Show when the rider doesn't make sufficient effort to get into my car on time.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

The op statement is pretty funny. It worries me that someone would say doing rideshare full time is hard work, physically exhausting or even emotionally exhausting This is literally the easiest most stress free job I've ever done I mean the job doesn't really take any physical or emotional energy You sit in a car and drive while a phone tells you what to do


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> I am always surprised by how words evolve, changing into their polar opposites sometimes. With ride-share jobs I marvel at the way "hustle" has come to mean "job". When I was still in school, you did not brag about being a "hustler"... at least not if you were middle class, white and seeking a legit way of earning a living.
> 
> The first time I heard the word "Hustler" it was the title of the film that made Paul Newman an actor to be reckoned with:
> *The Hustler (1961) | | Drama | Drama - Free Films Org*
> ...


I've never been a fan of the term "side hustle" either. Where I come from, "side hustle" usually meant you were dealing drugs, or doing something else illegal. I get its appeal, but I don't like to equate anything I do to something that makes me think of illegal activities.

My wife on the other hand loves the term. She is looking to make some side money as well and uses the term all the drive. It irritates me to no end. But I need to get over it. Because it is pretty much mainstream now. Anywhere you go where someone is looking for ways to make additional income it is now called a "side hustle".


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> The op statement is pretty funny. It worries me that someone would say doing rideshare full time is hard work, physically exhausting or even emotionally exhausting This is literally the easiest most stress free job I've ever done I mean the job doesn't really take any physical or emotional energy You sit in a car and drive while a phone tells you what to do


You might feel differently if you drove in LA like Julescase does, with constant rush hour traffic and ridiculous entitled Millennials. Guessing CO is a bit more laid back...just a hunch.

But yes I agree with you I find driving to be very easy and relaxing. Sometimes when I have a bad day at work I drive for 1-2 hours before going home so that I can decompress before seeing my family.

I didn't Like your post though because you implicitly criticized The Great One.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> I am always surprised by how words evolve, changing into their polar opposites sometimes. With ride-share jobs I marvel at the way "hustle" has come to mean "job". When I was still in school, you did not brag about being a "hustler"... at least not if you were middle class, white and seeking a legit way of earning a living.
> 
> The first time I heard the word "Hustler" it was the title of the film that made Paul Newman an actor to be reckoned with:
> *The Hustler (1961) | | Drama | Drama - Free Films Org*
> ...


I cringe at the term "side hustle." Hustle and hustler to me have 2 different meanings. Hustle as a verb to me says "get moving", "move quickly" etc, hustler as a noun I liken to the term shyster. I don't care to be associated with either of those terms.

When people ask how I like the job I now say "sometimes it sucks, other times it sucks less." To which they usually respond with "so just like any other job."

The main reasons I continue to do this is that I do not find the work to be difficult and I have flexibility to turn the app on and work when I want to, as opposed to needing to adhere to a banker-hour work schedule.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I didn't Like your post though because you implicitly criticized The Great One.


It's ok, Madtown, I didn't take offense


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> The op statement is pretty funny. It worries me that someone would say doing rideshare full time is hard work, physically exhausting or even emotionally exhausting This is literally the easiest most stress free job I've ever done I mean the job doesn't really take any physical or emotional energy You sit in a car and drive while a phone tells you what to do


"Joined: Apr 10, 2018"

May I ask how long you have been doing this and about how many hours a week you do rideshare? I've worked in transportation and rideshare off and on for over a decade. I can tell you it is harder work than you seem to think and not everyone can or is willing to do it for a long period. Doing it four hours a week for a couple months is totally different than making most of your living from doing this.

Taxi shifts were 12 hours a day, 5-6 days a week (sometimes even 7) when I did that and I know of drivers who actually died in their cabs as well as countless others who died of health problems related to the long hours sitting behind the wheel. It actually takes a big toll on your body and mind. I've also almost been killed doing this multiple times. Once included looking down the barrel of a gun in a taxi robbery. Try having that happen to you and then coming back the next day and working the same area at the same time. See how hard that is and what it takes. Others were close calls in accidents or dealing with very shady people. You should not be disrespecting us if you do not have a lot of experience with this as you haven't earned that right.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> "Joined: Apr 10, 2018"
> 
> May I ask how long you have been doing this and about how many hours a week you do rideshare? I've worked in transportation and rideshare off and on for over a decade. I can tell you it is harder work than you seem to think and not everyone can or is willing to do it for a long period. Doing it four hours a week for a couple months is totally different than making most of your living from doing this.
> 
> Taxi shifts were 12 hours a day, 5-6 days a week (sometimes even 7) when I did that and I know of drivers who actually died in their cabs as well as countless others who died of health problems related to the long hours sitting behind the wheel. It actually takes a big toll on your body and mind. I've also almost been killed doing this multiple times. Once included looking down the barrel of a gun in a robbery in a taxi robbery. Others were close calls in accidents or dealing with very shady people. You should not be disrespecting us if you do not have a lot of experience with this.


2.5 years I've worked as many as 65 hours but usually my Goal is to make $1400 net (after gas and tolls) so when I hit that number I'm good which takes 30 to 50 hours


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> "Joined: Apr 10, 2018"
> 
> May I ask how long you have been doing this and about how many hours a week you do rideshare? I've worked in transportation and rideshare off and on for over a decade. I can tell you it is harder work than you seem to think and not everyone can or is willing to do it for a long period. Doing it four hours a week for a couple months is totally different than making most of your living from doing this.
> 
> Taxi shifts were 12 hours a day, 5-6 days a week (sometimes even 7) when I did that and I know of drivers who actually died in their cabs as well as countless others who died of health problems related to the long hours sitting behind the wheel. It actually takes a big toll on your body and mind. I've also almost been killed doing this multiple times. Once included looking down the barrel of a gun in a taxi robbery. Try having that happen to you and then coming back the next day and workign the same area at the same time. See how hard that is and what it takes. Others were close calls in accidents or dealing with very shady people. You should not be disrespecting us if you do not have a lot of experience with this.


Most likely he's a troll or shill for fuber


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> You might feel differently if you drove in LA like Julescase does, with constant rush hour traffic and ridiculous entitled Millennials. Guessing CO is a bit more laid back...just a hunch.
> 
> But yes I agree with you I find driving to be very easy and relaxing. Sometimes when I have a bad day at work I drive for 1-2 hours before going home so that I can decompress before seeing my family.
> 
> I didn't Like your post though because you implicitly criticized The Great One.


Yeah I imagine LA is a lot more stressful than Denver


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> 2.5 years I've worked as many as 65 hours but usually my Goal is to make $1400 net (after gas and tolls) so when I hit that number I'm good which takes 30 to 50 hours


65 hours in one week then? So you are telling me when you did that it was easy to you and you didn't feel stressed out at all? $1400 a week net also has to mean you are running rides like crazy so you can't just be sitting at home with the app on. 2.5 years. Any accidents or really close calls? Any passengers falsely reporting you for major things? Nothing ever happened to you in your 2.5 years doing this which suggested to you some skill was needed?

I have to say your experience is far different than mine.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

touberornottouber I did not mean any disrespect but I just don't find this a hard or demanding job. Like another poster stated I work in a relaxed market and I also only do premium type rides no x, no pool etc..


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> touberornottouber I did not mean any disrespect but I just don't find this a hard or demanding job. Like another poster stated I work in a relaxed market and I also only do premium type rides no x, no pool etc..


Okay, cool. Understood.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> 65 hours in one week then? So you are telling me when you did that it was easy to you and you didn't feel stressed out at all? $1400 a week net also has to mean you are running rides like crazy so you can't just be sitting at home with the app on. 2.5 years. Any accidents or really close calls? Any passengers falsely reporting you for major things? Nothing ever happened to you in your 2.5 years doing this which suggested to you some skill was needed?
> 
> I have to say your experience is far different than mine.


I'd say the only skill is strategy When I put 60 hours or more I feel. Sort of exhausted but before this I was a chef and restaurant owner for over a decade so 60 hours was nothing most weeks were non stopped 80 to 90 hours 7 days a week sleeping in a booth some nights

One accident a lot of close calls I avg about 30 rides a week mostly larger lux or select rides


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> I'd say the only skill is strategy When I put 60 hours or more I feel. Sort of exhausted but before this I was a chef and restaurant owner for over a decade so 60 hours was nothing most weeks were non stopped 80 to 90 hours 7 days a week sleeping in a booth some nights
> 
> One accident a lot of close calls I avg about 30 rides a week mostly larger lux or select rides


I carried furniture up multiple flights of stairs as summer jobs, so I know what physically demanding work is, and while driving for fuber isn't even close to that on a physical level, mentally it's tougher than moving furniture.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


What she means is, it is not worth the grief. There are too many Uber drivers on the road. Way too many. Riders are inconsiderate, and she may feel the stress from arrogant riders who think they can disrespect you in your car. 
If I make it to 500 5* s, I am going to drive off a cliff. That is way too long to drive for .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Netpay said:


> If I make it to 500 5* s, I am going to drive off a cliff. That is way too long to drive for .


Just jump off a cliff. 
I might need your car.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

It has its MOMENTS ! Lol


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


Thanks; I wish I had said that. There are people here that help, and others who are just plain, shameless (excuse me) assholes. The latter belong on your ignore list.

Having been laid off from Boeing twice, and Fujitsu (they "cancelled" the fax division), I'm trying desperately to make a living at UBER and Lyft When you get nice, appreciative passengers who give you a fair rating, it's an OK job that I take pride in doing. Even though it's not aligned with my marketing/sales/accounting career path. It's being at the mercy/whim of the jerky passengers (people who are having a bad day, rotten kids, etc.) and their crappy, unfair ratings, that makes it very stressful and sometimes miserable.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Last night I drove seven rides. When I went out to drive last night I approached it as sink or swim. Received four 5 star ratings from passengers. Also, tips of $3.00, $2.00 and $3.00. Driving in Chicago as a lady driver means that I set some boundaries as to where and when I drive pax. But last night gave me some hope for this as a part time gig.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow Jules just look at what you started lol!

Hey everybody I just snagged two trips on the way home from work. Total of $22 gross in 1 hour and 18 miles driven. Theoretical net of almost $17 an hour. And this wasn't even surge. Works for me!



Cableguynoe said:


> It's ok, Madtown, I didn't take offense


Nice try, but I was referring to Honey Bunny.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> I am always surprised by how words evolve, changing into their polar opposites sometimes. With ride-share jobs I marvel at the way "hustle" has come to mean "job". When I was still in school, you did not brag about being a "hustler"... at least not if you were middle class, white and seeking a legit way of earning a living.
> 
> The first time I heard the word "Hustler" it was the title of the film that made Paul Newman an actor to be reckoned with:
> *The Hustler (1961) | | Drama | Drama - Free Films Org*
> ...


When I'm making Uber decisions I always ask myself: What would Paul Newman do?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Lawl.
> 
> I gawt yew dawg
> 
> ...


Not much different than when you're "trieing" to spell correctly


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Nice try, but I was referring to Honey Bunny.
> 
> View attachment 236652


What, no Pulp Fiction fanz??!??! I think it's even set in SoCal.

"I love you Pumpkin."
"I love you Honey Bunny."

"Everybody stay cool, this is a robbery."

(Expletives coming from Honey Bunny, similar to Julescase on a *good *night.)


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

"This job is not for you" is completely fine.
We had a gate agent on check in who was rude, *****y, and acting like a Nazi towards passengers.
Clearly customer service is not a job for her, especially not in a high pressure environment like airport check in.
Nothing wrong with "this job is not for you". 
Personalities and interests vary, and not everyone is suited to every job. She would probably much be better suited to back-end support work, not front customer facing.
Uber is exactly the same. Sitting in a car for 12 hours after an 8 hour taxi shift, dealing with paxholes, cheapopax, traffic, other morons on the road, tailgaters, old drivers, etc, is not suitable for everyone, only the most money desperate and hardcore worker ants.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I feel the opposite way most the time about FT drivers. I don’t know how you do it. Day in and day out. My hat is off to you fine ladies and gentlemen. Keep pushing and fighting the good fight!!!


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Not much different than when you're "trieing" to spell correctly


Yea i, fill ya dawg' I feal yah.
Who sade neething bot, trien two spell dawg? Aint na.?. trien two sepll, hear dawg.  jus lead it. Flow.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Great thread

I would like to apologize for the offensive remarks I have made from time to time. What may have seemed funny could have been pretty insensitive. (please extend this apology for my other sock puppets as well who are far worse!)


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> The op statement is pretty funny. It worries me that someone would say doing rideshare full time is hard work, physically exhausting or even emotionally exhausting This is literally the easiest most stress free job I've ever done I mean the job doesn't really take any physical or emotional energy You sit in a car and drive while a phone tells you what to do


I once had a food server tell me their job is harder than our others friends job which is paving roads for las vegas paving. we both wanted to slap the shit out of him, that was like 20years ago but i still remember like it was yesterday.



Nats121 said:


> I carried furniture up multiple flights of stairs as summer jobs, so I know what physically demanding work is, and while driving for fuber isn't even close to that on a physical level, mentally it's tougher than moving furniture.


dont know ive never done furniture moving but if uber is stressful to you at all or mentally tough, you might want to quit. i bet mcdonalds is mentally tough too right?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Spork24 said:


> I once had a food server tell me their job is harder than our others friends job which is paving roads for las vegas paving. we both wanted to slap the shit out of him, that was like 20years ago but i still remember like it was yesterday.
> 
> dont know ive never done furniture moving but if uber is stressful to you at all or mentally tough, you might want to quit. i bet mcdonalds is mentally tough too right?


That would be a miserable job, really everyone thinks their job is hard. I've worked enough different jobs in my life to know which ones are actually tough. I will say this being a server cam be a tough job at times but really it's not that tough. They're also the highest paid person in the restaurant usually making more on a per hour average than the head chef or managers . They're also the biggest whiners you will ever meet


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> I see what is happening to me. When I was a teenager in the late 60s and early 70s my brother and I would sneer every time a late nite commercial played on tv for yet another collection of Elvis Presley songs." Let the son of a ***** rest in peace" I'd yell at the TV." I wondered if people actually responded to these tv commercials...


You know he didn't die until '77, right?



MadTownUberD said:


> TBH the "hustle" image kind of appeals to me. Like I'm doing something a little bit naughty or secret on the side, like Walter White in Season 1 of Breaking Bad (before he quit his day job). My life is so routine and boring that transporting random strangers, some of whole may very well be call girls or drug dealers, intrigues me. There's also the possibility of being car jacked or worse, however remote.
> 
> And yes, we are definitely "hustling" when we charm riders into tipping us or are hoping to Cancel - No Show because our CR is too low. Or long hauling. Or starting the trip early / ending it late.
> 
> For the record:. I've never started the trip early or ended it late, and I've never gone out of my way to long haul unless there was a good reason (known obstruction/construction/traffic/train, smoother road, pax request, etc.). But yes I try to charm people into tipping and I no longer have any hesitation to Cancel - No Show when the rider doesn't make sufficient effort to get into my car on time.


It is a Hustle. One hopes not an entirely dishonest one, but that is exactly what it is. It's a blend of the two definitions. Good drivers are hauling tail and positioning themselves to make money. They compete against each other and against bad drivers and cab drivers. For whatever reason, Rideshare passengers seem to think they have the right to know all of the intimate details of the driver's life. This puts the driver in the position, if he or she is smart, of lying. You never know what passenger is going to turn out to be some kind of psycho stalker. And then, of course, there is the charm that is necessary, trying to get tips out of people who are willing the climb into a very tiny car with up to three strangers plus a driver they don't know oh, just save all of $1!


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Being able to flip the app on and off doesn't make the job easy.
> 
> I don't know what market you work in, but I can tell you that just driving a car in DC with all the traffic congestion, bad roads, and bad drivers for a few hours can be taxing in itself.
> 
> ...


You must really suck at this because I have friends in your area killing it!!!! Especially n.va


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Small minded folks say those things. I don't have to tell you that a small mind leads to...


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> touberornottouber I did not mean any disrespect but I just don't find this a hard or demanding job. Like another poster stated I work in a relaxed market and I also only do premium type rides no x, no pool etc..


I agree but I think it's a personal thing. I was an over the road truck driver for years and compared to that ride share is relaxing. I'm now
an account manager and I only drive 3 days a week. I'm also in a quiet college town with virtually no traffic.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> "It's not a career it's a side job"


Uber calls it a side hustle. That should make it clear to everyone.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> The op statement is pretty funny. It worries me that someone would say doing rideshare full time is hard work, physically exhausting or even emotionally exhausting This is literally the easiest most stress free job I've ever done I mean the job doesn't really take any physical or emotional energy You sit in a car and drive while a phone tells you what to do


Lolol! Come to Los Angeles and drive in our 24/7 traffic with pax made up of 90% entitled millennials who treat their drivers like they own them.

THEN, after a month of doing the above, tell me how relaxed you are.

You're in Colorado FFS! Of course you don't deal with the same amount of stress.

I believe it was Confucius who once said: THINK before you speak. Or maybe it was my mom who said that. Either way, you should follow that advice.


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

That is agreed not to make Uber a primary job because it's very difficult to have enough money saved for income taxes.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wow Jules just look at what you started lol!
> 
> Hey everybody I just snagged two trips on the way home from work. Total of $22 gross in 1 hour and 18 miles driven. Theoretical net of almost $17 an hour. And this wasn't even surge. Works for me!
> 
> ...


My favorite movie of all time. You got it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julescase said:


> My favorite movie of all time. You got it.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Wow Jules just look at what you started lol!
> 
> Hey everybody I just snagged two trips on the way home from work. Total of $22 gross in 1 hour and 18 miles driven. Theoretical net of almost $17 an hour. And this wasn't even surge. Works for me!
> 
> ...


I actually figured maybe 2-3 people would read this thread so I'm as surprised as everyone else that it's featured. Ha!

I just got tired of the bullies on here who put down others and insult them into thinking they're idiots for trying to make ends meet with ride share. I mean, I don't think it's meant to be full time since it becomes old very fast (at least in my market) but to each his own, ya know?

People need to do what they need to do. Why make them feel shittier than they already do by telling them "this isn't the job for you" or "don't drive full time" ?



touberornottouber said:


> "Joined: Apr 10, 2018"
> 
> May I ask how long you have been doing this and about how many hours a week you do rideshare? I've worked in transportation and rideshare off and on for over a decade. I can tell you it is harder work than you seem to think and not everyone can or is willing to do it for a long period. Doing it four hours a week for a couple months is totally different than making most of your living from doing this.
> 
> Taxi shifts were 12 hours a day, 5-6 days a week (sometimes even 7) when I did that and I know of drivers who actually died in their cabs as well as countless others who died of health problems related to the long hours sitting behind the wheel. It actually takes a big toll on your body and mind. I've also almost been killed doing this multiple times. Once included looking down the barrel of a gun in a taxi robbery. Try having that happen to you and then coming back the next day and working the same area at the same time. See how hard that is and what it takes. Others were close calls in accidents or dealing with very shady people. You should not be disrespecting us if you do not have a lot of experience with this as you haven't earned that right.


He/she drives in CO. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just jump off a cliff.
> I might need your car.


Can't say the doors will be attached.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

JayLeeKou said:


> That is agreed not to make Uber a primary job because it's very difficult to have enough money saved for income taxes.


What income taxes????


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Lolol! Come to Los Angeles and drive in our 24/7 traffic with pax made up of 90% entitled millennials who treat their drivers like they own them.
> 
> THEN, after a month of doing the above, tell me how relaxed you are.
> 
> ...


Yeah but LA is one city and while Denver traffic isn't as bad it's still bad and there's always some sort of traffic and a bunch of entitled Millennials.
You choose where you live this wasn't in the LA sub forum it was a general post about this easy ass job being so difficult and hard . If you would have posted it in the LA sub forum us other market drivers wouldn't chime in

Denver is also ranked as a top 10 worst cities for traffic and is full of entitled Millennials and hipsters. I know it's nowhere near as bad as LA as just living in LA sounds horrible but coming from Chicago it's (Denver) about the same traffic wise


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> What income taxes????


My government will owe me!!!LOL



RideshareGentrification said:


> Yeah but LA is one city and while Denver traffic isn't as bad it's still bad and there's always some sort of traffic and a bunch of entitled Millennials.
> You choose where you live this wasn't in the LA sub forum it was a general post about this easy ass job being so difficult and hard . If you would have posted it in the LA sub forum us other market drivers wouldn't chime in
> 
> Denver is also ranked as a top 10 worst cities for traffic and is full of entitled Millennials and hipsters. I know it's nowhere near as bad as LA as just living in LA sounds horrible but coming from Chicago it's (Denver) about the same traffic wise


Rude people are everywhere.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Netpay said:


> Rude people are everywhere.


True story


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> You must really suck at this because I have friends in your area killing it!!!! Especially n.va


KILLING IT

making a whopping $14/hr after expenses. life dont get much better than this!



Retired Senior said:


> What income taxes????


if you drive full time you will have income taxes, or you will be lying and risking a very bad audit.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


Before I retort to your rant with one of my own, I do not think anyone appreciates the false equivalence you suggest between driving, 'sitting on your ass', and 'robbing a bank'.

I'm not suggesting you intended to do this, or that you were even consciously aware that you did it.

Regardless of how you spin it, that sentence alone offers insight into the opinion you hold about your peers and the driving community. The cringe worthy reaction you describe could be something deeper than an involuntary, gut reaction to 'negativity' expressed here as you refer to it.. We'll circle back to this later, but follow along for a moment...

Have you considered from your position of compassion that the people you describe in detail might ultimately benefit most from hearing honest, unfiltered perspectives from their peers among the driver community instead of being placed in the safe space' bubble you are advocating?

I think you summed up the reality of the gig quite succinctly so lets be real for a sec. Just because anyone with a car and a clean record CAN drive for hire does not mean this occupation is a good fit for everyone. You agree with me, although only in tiny print. In actuality I'm not even referring to these individuals.

These folks come to UP seeking advice and/or affirmation from those engaging in the same activities they are undertaking. Some can find some comfort in just knowing others are experiencing similar challenges while many are looking for tips from anyone who may have some specific information to help them be better at what they do.

That said some people, many of whom simply are not cut out for this gig for any number of reasons find themselves on UP describing situations in posts that cry out for confirmation or dismissal of answers to some hard questions.

Sometimes people already have answers they don't like and come to UP hoping to find a second opinion to questions they are either unable to ask themselves consciously or that haven't even considered.

Humans are creatures of habit and this gig is habitual. Most people in this line of work are vastly over educated and overqualified, some frankly might be wasting their time when they could be doing something great anyplace else that is of benefit to themselves, their families and the community asa a whole.

They need to be reminded of the truths of this gig, and that cringe you describe might be the feeling reaction that wakes them up and sets the course in motion for them to achieve greatness doing something else.

Or not.

This is place of many opinions, but at the end of the day its a place of words. No more no less. 
Words have no meaning until WE CHOOSE to attach meaning to them. If you are finding some words cringeworthy, maybe it's time to take a look at the meaning you have chosen to attach to them and discover what's causing you to cringe.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Most people in this line of work are vastly over educated and overqualified, some frankly might be wasting their time when they could be doing something great anyplace else that is of benefit to themselves, their families and the community asa a whole.


Thanks, I'll unabashedly include myself re: _Most people in this line of work are vastly over educated and overqualified_.

Ideally, I would have a different job, more along the lines of my education and corporate world work experience, and $paycheck$ associated with it. But the reality is, it is fiercely competitive in the job market, and some of us like me, aren't getting any younger (I'm 53)----there is age discrimination.

At the risk of sounding like a broken record: we're at the mercy of the paxholes who have a rotten attitude and at the same time, have some say weight in our ratings.  Though with Lyft, you have a better chance of having bad and unbelievable ratings discounted.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Thanks, I'll unabashedly include myself re: _Most people in this line of work are vastly over educated and overqualified_.
> 
> Ideally, I would have a different job, more along the lines of my education and corporate world work experience, and $paycheck$ associated with it. But the reality is, it is fiercely competitive in the job market, and some of us like me, aren't getting any younger (I'm 53)----there is age discrimination.
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a broken record: we're at the mercy of the paxholes who have a rotten attitude and at the same time, have some say weight in our ratings.  Though with Lyft, you have a better chance of having bad and unbelievable ratings discounted.


To quote your avatar from arguably the funniest comedy film of the 80's if not all time: 'the world needs ditch diggers, too.'
I am not quite your age, and I do agree with you on the age discrimination thing in some industries.. but you will always find what you are looking for. 
Don't know your background but we all do what we gotta do to survive. 
That said it's easy to forget that every day spent slaving for these companies is a day sliding toward further complacency in a gig that is going to disappear you as soon as it becomes economically feasible for your paymaster to eliminate it. That's their Vision Statement. 
'Be the ball, Danny', and don't be seduced by something that's getting you through a tough spot... especially if you don't enjoy doing it. 
Oh and let the ratings anxiety go. They are next to meaningless.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


I tend to think that some of us can't resist the impulse to be sarcastic, which kills the mood and spoils the message a lot of the time.

I have a couple of issues that make me fidget a little too. "I am a business owner" is one. For tax purposes, many have set up LLC's, so for tax purposes, yeah, it's a business. But it also lacks a few things that a "real" business can't survive without. Customers, for one. The passengers are the customers of Uber, Lyft, etc., and not really "ours". Nor is their contact info, ratings, etc. We don't spend time or resources advertising, cultivating or maintaining client lists. Or, billing and collecting monies.

Another thing I see is how, despite allegedly reading, and for sure, signing a contract with these companies, many drivers want to only selectively abide by terms laid out. Then become irate when uber adapts to their circumventions and alter the terms.

It strikes me as there being a lot of folks treating the dispatch apps as video games to be beaten, instead of tools.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The problem with Uber is the misleading advertisement's that one can earn 1500 per week, this lured a lot of people to sign up with Uber only to discover it was a blatant lie because of the way Uber does mass hiring where it is hard just to make minimum wage.
Uber has also kept the rates low to increase ridership at the owner/drivers expense. Uber has increased its booking fees and went to flat rates to customer while drivers now get less then 30 percent of the fare.
I haven't met anyone who is making a reasonable living working for Uber here in the Tampa Bay market, I work strictly part time because of school and just to make enough for my car payment and insurance.


----------



## Hand of God 137 (Apr 17, 2018)

So many great posts here. 

I don't know how you guys survive over there. 

We keep getting told we are the highest paid Uber drivers in the world and we struggle.

The law is catching up on the "independent contractor" legal fiction. The sooner the better. 

Look after each other. Be a community.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> The problem with Uber is the misleading advertisement's that one can earn 1500 per week, this lured a lot of people to sign up with Uber only to discover it was a blatant lie because of the way Uber does mass hiring where it is hard just to make minimum wage.
> Uber has also kept the rates low to increase ridership at the owner/drivers expense. Uber has increased its booking fees and went to flat rates to customer while drivers now get less then 30 percent of the fare.
> I haven't met anyone who is making a reasonable living working for Uber here in the Tampa Bay market, I work strictly part time because of school and just to make enough for my car payment and insurance.


$1500? True story!! That's exactly why I signed up!!!! But I've never come close to make $1500 in a week.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes. If the Republicans hadn't removed welfare in 1996, not only would u not need to sit on your butt, youd not want to.

Butt sitting is unfortunately the only thing that raises wages. Strikes and welfare, without it you have fascism and misery.



Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

Correction:

Those are 2 catch phrases Uber corporate came up with as a cop out to how bad the pay is for the work & investment involved, so they can keep making billions in revenue & increasing the company's value.

There have no doubt been corporate sponsored shills here since Day 1, & the word for word repetition ofbthe same bullshit everywhere online & in real life is more than just a coincidence.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Travisbickle89 said:


> The truth is, we dont need any more drivers. Driver oversaturation is a real thing, and the new ants just ruin it for everyone, including themselves


But by definition as a new user, you are one of the ants. 
We all were at one time or another.

I do love the posts that basically say "Now that I am a driver, we don't need any more drivers."

The truth is Uber and Lyft will bring in new drivers to replace the drivers that burn out or get real jobs. 
No reason to complain. It is part of the gig.

Next time you are at Uberville, notice the long line of new drivers. 
That has been a constant since Uber started in my city, and I suspect in yours as well.

Complaining about people that want what you want is not productive for anyone, and makes a person sound bitter, shallow, and a bit under-informed.



Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


It can work if you have to make it work. It does take a little thought to make it work. Driving is not an easy gig.

I suggest folks do not drive at night, but that is up to the driver.

I can tell you that Geezers like myself, on Social Security, can use Uber/Lyft to generate enough cash to make life easier without putting up with the B.S. that caused us to retire in the first place.

Sometimes I even enjoy driving.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

BS.

No one expects to be able to just walk in & have someone else's job (I mean small business) at any other jobsite or industry.

The saturation determines how lucrative & good the working conditions are. You allow oversaturation, it causes both to get worse only for the rider's & companies benefits.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> BS.
> 
> No one expects to be able to just walk in & have someone else's job (I mean small business) at any other jobsite or industry.
> 
> The saturation determines how lucrative & good the working conditions are. You allow oversaturation, it causes both to get worse only for the rider's & companies benefits.


It ain't your job. In fact that is a laughable statement.

Did you feel you were taking someone's job when you signed up. If so how did you feel about that?

Yes someone can walk in, just as you did and drive for Uber.

You seem to have a hard time accepting the facts of Rideshare.

Almost anyone is welcome to sign up and give it a try.
Rideshare may not be for you.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

We know what the facts are. But we aren't ignorant enough to not know they're BS.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> We know what the facts are. But we aren't ignorant enough to not know they're BS.


You are projecting quite a bit there.

You know nothing about me, and never will.

Your social issues are starting to show.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> Correction:
> 
> Those are 2 catch phrases Uber corporate came up with as a cop out to how bad the pay is for the work & investment involved, so they can keep making billions in revenue & increasing the company's value.
> 
> There have no doubt been corporate sponsored shills here since Day 1, & the word for word repetition ofbthe same bullshit everywhere online & in real life is more than just a coincidence.


 Do you really think the company that pressures everybody to recruit and give out referral codes is trying to discourage people From driving? That doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok guys, cut out the namecalling.


----------



## wildcoyote (Jul 26, 2017)

All I know is, not a darn thing that would be productive lol.

Honestly, the years I spent doing over dimensional work in big rigs makes this a laughable driving choice. If driving is difficult in traffic, get a bigger vehicle.

If money is hard to make, start a real business, not a gig job.

I'm sure most passengers think of me as a jerk when they complain about money, you're the only person that controls your life. I'm not going to post what I make from my business on a public forum, but my gross is over the multi million mark.

I'm bored so I drive for uber, I work part time(on my own schedule, when I feel like it) as a maintenance guy for an apartment complex and I also work at a library (part time, when I feel like it.) My retirement is my business income and everything else I live off of. Btw, if you don't like your income you shouldn't have accepted the rate. I work as a maintenance guy for 30 an hour, when everybody else gets 14, because I said wouldn't take less. I make 20/hr at the library because I wouldn't take less. I even interviewed at Wendy's for part time and told them no less than 25. You are the only one that can create your future. Employers that are desperate will mend to the people they desire. I don't need any of this, when I'm working for my business I make 5-10 times what I make doing anything else. If I can do it, so can you.

That's my life lesson for the day.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Here's the deal: The job is stressful. Maintaining one's attention span in rush hour traffic for hours on end is stressful. The job is not healthy; i.e., sitting every single day for hours on end, missing meals, is not healthy. The pay is minimum wage at best, and some days not even that. When you factor in the wear and tear on the car, the expenses to operate the car (gas, maintenance, flat tires, etc.), it feels even worse! I'm not going to continue this job for much longer. The majority of the passengers are great. But they don't tip. And no, it's not because my car is trashed up, dirty, or I'm a lousy conversationalist, or I don't offer them bottles of water or help them put luggage in and out of the trunk. I think Lyft sucks as company. There biggest worry is that I don't have the AMP hooked up yet. Really? I don't want to be associated with it any longer than I have to be. I'll be out within 4 weeks. I lasted 6 months.

Know what would straighten this industry out in a hot second? More competition! Yep. More players coming into the market, more choices and better pay for drivers, more choices for passengers.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I agree - I also can't stand when a newbie comes here to vent or ask for advice and when they're (rightfully) put in their place and told they need to do a complete 180 with regards to their plan of action, driving skills, customer service skills, and general attitude, they become defensive and indignant and act pissed off that more seasoned drivers actually took the time and efforts to try to help them improve by explaining WHY it is that they are failing at the rideshare thing.
> 
> Why are they in this forum asking questions if they don't want responses? Do they just want people to "yes" them to death, tell them they're right, and leave it at that? (Here's a secret: I think that's what they want.)


I come here to find support from other drivers, not different opinions or someone to disagree with


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Send newbies here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/❤️beginners-advice❤️.149152/

All they need to know provided by one of the moderators. Hell, it is all any of us need to know about rideshare driving.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Julescase

*It is not "rideshare."*

If you are unaware of the destination, it is not "rideshare."

If the question, "Where to?" is applicable, it is not "rideshare."

If you expect a tip, it is not "rideshare."

If you were dispatched, it is not "rideshare."

If this is a job, it is not "rideshare."

You are not sharing a ride, you are providing transportation.

You are a meter and real rules short of being a taxi.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rex8976 said:


> Julescase
> 
> *It is not "ride share."*
> 
> ...


Rex8976 first of all, Rideshare is one word, not two.

Second, yes, we all get it. Get over it.

Uber and Lyft call it rideshare, so we call it rideshare.

Just like when a hooker says she's only selling her time, then the John says "I'd like to buy 15 minutes of your time"

Just roll with it. Don't ask questions. It's really makes no difference what you call it


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Rex8976 first of all, Rideshare is one word, not two.
> 
> Second, yes, we all get it. Get over it.
> 
> ...


Let's not forget the main point as if I pay a hooker for an hour I get an hour not 36 mins


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Let's not forget the main point as if I pay a hooker for an hour I get an hour not 36 mins


Damn straight! They're so entitled these days!


----------



## BethDoesUber (Jun 20, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Let's not forget the main point as if I pay a hooker for an hour I get an hour not 36 mins


But, do you give her a tip?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

BethDoesUber said:


> But, do you give her a tip?


I hope he gave her more than the tip.......


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Cableguynoe



Cableguynoe said:


> Uber and Lyft call it rideshare, so we call it rideshare.


Uber and Lyft also tell you that you have valid insurance and can make $1,500.00 per week.

Oh, and don't forget "driver-partner." Or is it "driver partner"? Or "driverpartner"?

Seriously, it's a pet peeve because it doesn't apply and is used to make it seem more socially appealing.

Your turn!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> Julescase
> 
> *It is not "ride share."*
> 
> ...


I think everyone knows that "rideshare" was a new speak term used to sneak Uber into the transportation business they say they are not a part of.

Take it or leave it. They will not change it because you made up your own definition of rideshare.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BethDoesUber said:


> But, do you give her a tip?


 Not after 37 mins, if I could complain to rohit I would but he would probably just ask me to uninstall my pants and reinstall my pants and give me a credit towards my next hooker


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

RockinEZ



RockinEZ said:


> Take it or leave it. They will not change it because you made up your own definition of rideshare.


I pointed out what it was not.

Next!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rex8976 said:


> Seriously, it's a pet peeve because it doesn't apply and is used to make it seem more socially appealing.
> 
> Your turn!


Yeah, and it's worked. Both for riders and drivers.

Just like everyone in the U.S. calling themselves Americans or saying they are from America when the U.S. is no more in North America than Canada, Mexico or Cuba.
But if you say it enough times it just sticks.

It's rideshare.

Your turn.



Rex8976 said:


> RockinEZ
> 
> I pointed out what it was not.
> 
> Next!


ride-share
US
_verb_
verb: *rideshare*

1.
participate in an arrangement in which a passenger travels in a private vehicle driven by its owner, for free or for a fee, especially as arranged by means of a website or app.
"riders place a request to rideshare by setting a pick-up and drop-off location via the app"
Uber sounds like rideshare to me.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not if you check urban dictionary lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just like everyone in the U.S. calling themselves Americans or saying they are from America when the U.S. is no more in North America than Canada, Mexico or Cuba.
> But if you say it enough times it just sticks.


Are you high? What the hell does this even mean?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Are you high? What the hell does this even mean?


I don't do drugs.
I do drink like a fish though...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't do drugs.
> I do drink like I fish though...


If you teach that fish to do drugs, you got drugs for a lifetime and its coated in fish oil so it's good for u


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Cableguynoe

I made my point, as did you.

It's a draw.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rex8976 said:


> Cableguynoe
> 
> I made my point, as did you.
> 
> It's a draw.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Julescase said:


> These two phrases are the most overused, unnecessary, cringe-worthy statements on this site. People throw them out as "advice" but I think they just like making others feel shitty.
> 
> "Driving rideshare isn't the job for you"
> 
> ...


Many full time and "near" full time drivers are retired for another line of work. For myself, I'm a retired IT manager. I drive about 35 to 37 hours online each week. The income, even after expenses, fills in the gap between retirement pay and preretirement pay. I like to drive and several decades ago I drove a taxi cab part time. But there are many who should not drive at all:
1. Aggressive drivers 
2. Those in bad health
3. Those with mental health issues
4. Rude drivers


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> But there are many who should not drive at all:
> 1. Aggressive drivers
> 2. Those in bad health
> 3. Those with mental health issues
> 4. Rude drivers


1,3 and 4 don't realize they have those issues.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

BethDoesUber said:


> But, do you give her a tip?


You have now been Liked.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> 1,3 and 4 don't realize they have those issues.


True, but they still shouldn't drive with those conditions.


----------



## MuscleHustler1 (Jun 22, 2018)

I agree with the ones sticking up for those choosing to work it full time. You do what you gotta do these days. I'm driving full time, and had the typical, I suppose, starry-eyed notions of earning some decent dough with a couple hours work. Part of that idea came on my first time out. I worked 3 rides, 2.3 hours drive time and made $98. I was hooked! Then came the reality check my next time out. Same pay but 4 hrs. into the wee hours. I was exhausted and honestly a bit bummed, but I didn't let it get to me. I needed this to work full time for a while, not sure of whether or not I'd score the job I was trying to get come Fall. I can honestly say relying on Uber for full-time can seem daunting, but it can be done. You do have to work smarter, but it would be hard to bring home $1000/week without some long hours, which is everyone's choice. Personally, I think it's an excellent job to work for serious extra cash.


----------

